# Toilet Lid Shooters



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)




----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Brilliant


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Yup. Pretty awesome!


----------



## linuxmail (Sep 30, 2011)

Okay, now I've seen everything!
I suppose 5000 forum members will be removing their
toilet lids for SS material.

I wonder how many Altoid SS, I can make from one lid?
Brian


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

that would be expected from someone named "crapshot". Ha! Great idea. Never checked...is it durable enough?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Wonderful idea!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome, especially from "crapshot" I love it. HAHA


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

Now you need to hang the seat part up.. and hang one of those fake dog turds from a string in the middle of it.. and use that as your target..hahahahaha You guys are my kinda people.. just sayin....
Kip

PS if you do.. I have to see a video..hahaha


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

what can we say, just when you think you have seen it all................


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Cool idea really and it probably doesn't need stain!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

When your done shooting it make sure you put the seat back down or you'll here from the wife.


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

Sean said:


> Cool idea really and it probably doesn't need stain!


Oh thats just sick... hahahahaha
Kip


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Sean said:


> Cool idea really and it probably doesn't need stain!


classic


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

anyone out there have a stainless steel toilet seat ?


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Beats the crap out of anything I've seen so far.








Philly


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Cool idea and nice work of course!


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

Good idea Crapshot. I never would have thought of that!


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

I like it !! I like scrapshooters!!!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Why couldn't i think of that?


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Now someone needs to make a slingshot from the seat. It already has a good size fork gap.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

the seat with the can in photo is what were shooting at ecst toilet shoot


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Crapshot and the Toilet Lid Shooters- sounds like the name of a band.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool, looks and smells great


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Ha ha good one. Mum kicked me out of home coz I turned everything into slingshots. My puss puss catty was really hard to laminate!
Seriously though. If its tough enough and not otherwise in use then why not.
Cheers

Hype~X Australia


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Holy sh!t that,s cool.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Kipken said:


> Now you need to hang the seat part up.. and hang one of those fake dog turds from a string in the middle of it.. and use that as your target..hahahahaha You guys are my kinda people.. just sayin....
> Kip
> 
> PS if you do.. I have to see a video..hahaha


That is funny! A fake dog turd as a target.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Well if you shoot crappy you know why!!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

JLS:Survival said:


> Well if you shoot crappy you know why!!


no you did not say that!


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Dang near flipped my lid. Nice one!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

newconvert said:


> Well if you shoot crappy you know why!!


no you did not say that!








[/quote]

yup i did, had to was just to easy!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Sharkman said:


> Dang near flipped my lid. Nice one!


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth (Sep 10, 2011)

HOLY ****!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

its the shizzle !


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

JLS:Survival said:


> Well if you shoot crappy you know why!!


If he shoots a fake turd for a target with it do we call it a crap shoot?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> Well if you shoot crappy you know why!!


If he shoots a fake turd for a target with it do we call it a crap shoot?
[/quote]well yes? its in the dictionary.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Brilliant and inventive!! This proves that you can make a slingshot out of nothing...or almost nothing








...a question: did you search for any other materials inside the toilet??? Ah,ah!!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I guess the women in your life won't complain about you leaving the seat up now


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Well that' s just great. Do you still have a door for the toilet or did you make slingshots of it too?
Great job, those ss looks really nice.


----------



## Jenko022 (Oct 3, 2011)

Another very inventive idea. Tilet lid plastic must be a tough material to use. Dont think the missus will notice if i borrow a few LOL!!!!


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

I was wondering when someone would think of this. Now I know!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

And that's why I love this place. Inspiration. Brilliant ideas abound.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

What a great reuse of material, awesome!!


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

What are you doing when you think on that use ??????

LOL

Great use of materials


----------



## Sling-a-ling (Jun 19, 2013)

Sh!t that's awesome.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Put the cover back and see if anyone notices....


----------

